# Loud Electric buzzing noise from engine when I unlock my car



## Nickpenn98 (11 mo ago)

okay so when I unlock my car I have a loud electrical buzzing noise that last for about 3 to 5 minutes or until I crank the car. It also come on for the same amount of time when I turn my car off. Sound seems to be coming from left side of engine bay. Please help I have an 11 135i


----------

